# Wer bin ich?



## Sternenstaub (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle Pflanzenkenner,
ich bin jedesmal schwer beeindruckt wenn jemand fragt welche Pflanze das sein könnte und zig Leute wissen das. Auch ich habe ein oder besser gesagt drei gleiche Pflänzchen die nicht Alltäglich sind und ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie die heißt?ich muss dazusagen, dass ich es in etwa weiß.
LG Angelika


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Hi Angelika!
Das ist eine Knollenpflanze namens Tränenbaum (Amorphophallus rivieri).


----------



## Sternenstaub (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Hallo Peter,
kannst du mir evtl.mehr dazu sagen vor allen Dingen mehr zur Pflege und zum Standort. Bis jetzt sind alle drei wunderschön belaubt aber wenn die Blüte kommt sind ja keine Blätter mehr da also stirbt dann alles was oberirdisch ist ab oder wie läuft das dann hast du da irgend eine Ahnung?
LG Angelika


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Hallo Angelika,
klick doch mal auf den grün unterlegten Begriff Tränenbaum im Beitrag von Peter bzw. nun auch hier.

Dort finde ich das schon sehr gut beschrieben, auch wenn ich die Pflanze nicht kenne.
Hinweise zur Blüte, zur Überwinterung und was man sonst ein wenig beachten sollte.

Nachtrag:Und passend zum lateinischen Namen, den Peter benutzt hat, noch ein Link click


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Hi Angelika!
Bei mir kommt die Knolle in nahrhafte Erde und nachem nan das erste Spitzerl sieht, wird gegossen.
Im Herbst oder Frühwinter werden die oberirdischen Pflanzenteile welk und vertrocknen;
dann stell ich das Gießen ein und stell den Blumentopf trocken.
(Ich nehm weder die Knolle aus der Erde, noch zto ich sie in den Keller oder Kühlschrank.)
Die Ruheperiode dauert von 1 Monat bis bei faulen Tränenbäumen 1/2 Jahr;
also nicht ungeduldig werden!


----------



## Sternenstaub (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Hallo zusammen,
danke an euch beide nun weiß ich doch wie ich die Pflanze zu behandeln habe
@ Peter wie düngst du die nimmst du Flüssigdünger oder reicht auch Kompost?
LG Angelika


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wer bin ich?*

Ich kipp Flüssigdünger eigentlich nur in die Hydokulturen.
(... und den mach ich aus einer Handvoll Blaukorn in 1 Liter Wasser selbst!)


----------

